
Raye Montague, the Navy’s ‘Hidden Figure’ Ship Designer, Dies at 83 - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/18/obituaries/raye-montague-a-navy-hidden-figure-ship-designer-dies-at-83.html
======
cossatot
"The clear implication was that as a black girl she could never become an
engineer, let alone have anything to do with such a vessel."

"It would have normally taken two years to produce a rough design of a ship on
paper, but during the heat of the Vietnam War Ms. Montague was given one month
to design the specifications for a frigate. She did it in 18 hours and 26
minutes."

"At the height of her career, she was briefing the Joint Chiefs of Staff every
month and teaching at the United States Naval Academy in Annapolis, Md. Many
of her ship designs are still in use."

This is a fantastic story. Thanks for submitting.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Glad you enjoyed!

